

The Petrie Multiplier: Why an Attack on Sexism in Tech Is Not an Attack on Men - mazsa
http://iangent.blogspot.com/2013/10/the-petrie-multiplier-why-attack-on.html

======
mazsa
[http://www.theguardian.com/science/life-and-
physics/2015/mar...](http://www.theguardian.com/science/life-and-
physics/2015/mar/08/the-petrie-multiplier)

